# Mexican Casserole



## Polly-Esther (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mexican Casserole*

1 sm. pkg. seashell macaroni
2 lbs. ground beef        
2 onions, chopped
2 bell peppers, chopped
2 tsp. chili powder
Salt to taste
1 (12 oz.) can whole kernel corn,
   drained
1 can tomato soup
1 can Rotel tomatoes with green chili
   peppers
1 lb. box Velveeta cheese

Brown the beef; add salt, bell peppers, onions and chili powder.  While the meat mixture is cooling, boil the noodles in a 3 quart dish.  Spread the meat mixture over the noodles also the corn and half the cheese, grated.  Then put the rest of noodles on top, then the can of tomato soup and the Rotel tomatoes and chili peppers.  Cook 1 hour at 250 degrees.  Remove from oven and top with remaining cheese.  Return to oven until cheese melts.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 30, 2004)

What is a Rotel tomato? Also, do you think I can sub the Velveta with something else? Thanks


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2004)

Sushi,

Rotel is a brand of canned tomatoes.  They are usually (maybe always? I don't think they have them here) hot and spicy.  

 Barbara


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jun 30, 2004)

*ROTEL*

Yes, Rotel is a brand name. I am sure that any kind of tomato (diced or stewed or whatever) would substitute well in this dish. The Rotel product that I had was pretty spicy but again you can doctor up your own product if need be. This was a good casserole ... very filling.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## cooking=love (Aug 9, 2004)

If I may add my two cents: Rotel is a combo - canned tomatoes and jalepenos. You can easily substitute a plain can of tomatoes and a can of jalepenos.

Also if you have the time instead of Velvetta you could make a white sauce (veloute) and add shredded american or mild cheddar. Or you could possibly even use Cheddar cheese soup. I believe it would work.
CL


----------

